# growing up fast...



## Infidel_03 (Nov 4, 2009)

Put on over 3 inches in length in a month! Could she have been 3 mos old and still had a green head?


----------



## Infidel_03 (Nov 4, 2009)

Growing fast thanks to the "Varnyard" diet  ALL she will eat other than pinkies...


----------



## GraphiK (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice looking red!


----------



## whoru (Nov 16, 2009)

good lookin gu


----------



## Jefroka (Nov 16, 2009)

Sorry if I missed it but did this red come from Bobby?


...JP


----------



## Infidel_03 (Nov 25, 2009)

No...LLLReptiles. They said she was 3 mos old when we got her but her head was still green and she was very small...Really slowed down on eating last week or so. I think she plans on hibernating....


----------



## Infidel_03 (Jan 3, 2010)

Still growing...


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jan 3, 2010)

I didn't think reds hatched out with green heads :shock: 

Grats on the GU tho, they're lots of fun!


----------



## Infidel_03 (Jan 10, 2010)

another shed session...


----------

